# Sanguan K20 2000 lumen



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

Picked up a set yesterday. Mounted them up real quick. Just by handling them...the quality of the lights look pretty nice. It comes with the typical accessories that lights come with. Battery is pretty big. It uses a dial strap type mount to attach the light to the bar. Also comes with the rubber band type mount also.

Haven't used it yet. Going to put it on the road bike and testing it out in a few hours.

























Edit...

Found some specs.

• LED Lamp: 2pcs CREE XM-L2 U2 LED
• Max Brightness: 2000 Lumens
• Power Supply: 4400mAh 4-cell Rechargeable Battery Pack
• Mode Settings: 10%-40%-70%-100%
• Running Time: 20H-15H-4H-2H accordingly
• Body Material: Alloy
• Charge Time: 3 - 4 hours
• 2 Hours on full brightness
• Green/Blue/Red light indicate battery level
• Protection for shortcut and overcharge
• Cold resistant/waterproof wire connector


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

Got a chance to use them tonight. The light pattern seems pretty good. At least better than the Sefas TL500 and Niterider MiNewt I have. The aluminum button is easier to press on the fly than the silicone buttons on my other lights. Lights have four settings.

This is at full power. Lol...maybe I should have aimed the light higher.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

I don't know why I say this but judging from the top button ( on the lamp ) and the front of the lamp...I'm guessing these are BT21 clones ( although the lamp body is obviously different )

Yeah, I hope it's pointing down because otherwise that would be a lousy output from a lamp claiming to supply 2000 lumen.


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

Button on the BT21 looks like it's got a rubber cover?

The light was aimed low. I'll try and go out to the same spot and raise the light higher. Plus the camera on the Nexus 5 sucks. The beam seems to be a bit narrow? I don't have much experience with lights...so I don't know what's really good or bad. I picked them up at Interbike.

Few more detail pics.





Green is high, Blue for mid, and Red for low battery.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

I looked at the price tag for it.....$147???? Better be close to 2k lumens and brand name cells in that pack cause your pics of included bits is what comes with the cheap Chinese lights too. Head, battery and handlebar mount are the only places that can justify extra expense.

Btw they usually have apps that improve the camera so you can fully adjust settings. That hoe I do beam shots, with my phone and the app that allows me change everything to better see the full beam effect.


----------



## Max24 (Jan 31, 2013)

RS VR6 said:


> Got a chance to use them tonight. The light pattern seems pretty good. At least better than the Sefas TL500 and Niterider MiNewt I have. The aluminum button is easier to press on the fly than the silicone buttons on my other lights. Lights have four settings.
> 
> This is at full power. Lol...maybe I should have aimed the light higher.


Looks nice and bright, but yeah you should aimed it a bit higher.


----------



## -Archie- (Aug 25, 2013)

RS VR6 said:


> Picked up a set yesterday. Mounted them up real quick. Just by handling them...the quality of the lights look pretty nice. It comes with the typical accessories that lights come with. Battery is pretty big.


Could you please comment a bit more about the battery, please? On the last picture, it looks like the case is easily accessible: four point at the corners resemble screw holes covered by rubber plugs...


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

RS VR6 said:


> Button on the BT21 looks like it's got a rubber cover?
> 
> The light was aimed low. I'll try and go out to the same spot and raise the light higher. Plus the camera on the Nexus 5 sucks. The beam seems to be a bit narrow? I don't have much experience with lights...so I don't know what's really good or bad. I picked them up at Interbike.
> 
> Few more detail pics.


Yes, the BT21 button is silicone covered. It is a bit spongy but I've not had any problems with the one I have. Then again I haven't used it a whole lot.

Hard to tell from the photo, is the lamp using mini reflectors or optics? If mini reflectors that might explain if the beam pattern is a bit narrow. (?)

The wires in the rear of lamp look very stout although there does appear to be quite a bit of extra wire. The battery pack looks like it is housed in a hard shell similar to what DiNotte does with their batteries.


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

-Archie- said:


> Could you please comment a bit more about the battery, please? On the last picture, it looks like the case is easily accessible: four point at the corners resemble screw holes covered by rubber plugs...


I pulled one of the spongy covers out and there is a screw hole under it. I didn't take it apart though. :blush:

Maybe the cells inside can be replaced/upgraded?



Cat-man-do said:


> Yes, the BT21 button is silicone covered. It is a bit spongy but I've not had any problems with the one I have. Then again I haven't used it a whole lot.
> 
> Hard to tell from the photo, is the lamp using mini reflectors or optics? If mini reflectors that might explain if the beam pattern is a bit narrow. (?)
> 
> The wires in the rear of lamp look very stout although there does appear to be quite a bit of extra wire. The battery pack looks like it is housed in a hard shell similar to what DiNotte does with their batteries.


I don't usually press the button too often when I ride. It's something I noticed on my test ride when I kept switching modes. The aluminum button took less pressure press. No big deal.

I have no idea when I look at the reflector on what type it is. To me it's chrome and shiny. :ihih:

The cable does seem pretty long. I have yet to unravel the cord on the light. The one on my MiNewt is crazy short. Like stem to bar length short.

Pic of the bottom of the light. Its got a spring loaded button to release the light from the mount. It also comes off so you can switch to a mount that uses the rubber bands.









The top of the battery. Its got a recess on top. Like a spot for a brand label to go.


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

Couple more night shots. My neighborhood isn't dark enough.

Light pointed higher...haha...








You can see the light on the side of the house in front of me.








The Garmin casts a pretty big shadow.


----------



## -Archie- (Aug 25, 2013)

RS VR6 said:


> I pulled one of the spongy covers out and there is a screw hole under it.


Thank you!



> Maybe the cells inside can be replaced/upgraded?


Seems so. It would bi nice to find this battery as a separate item then.

BTW, manufacturer says it's possible to put Samsung cells on request...


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

for the price tag and they dont have brand name cells????


----------



## -Archie- (Aug 25, 2013)

No. But they claim only high-quality cells are used, though:
Bike Light Battery Pack Full Lists from Sanguan


> Each bike light battery pack from SANGUAN is built with Class-A battery cells. Each battery cell is 2200mah in capacity and 3.7v in voltage.


Probably, the same BAK ones as MagicShine is using...


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

I do have to say the pointed up pick the output looks alot better. Wish these companies would figure out what only a few have, ditch the cool white emitters.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

I own one of these and love it ^^

I use it on my helmet... I have a USB chargeable 350 lumen light for handle bars (and back up)

Sent from my Kin[G]_Pad ™


----------



## Pilsner1 (Mar 17, 2011)

Are the batteries user replaceable?


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Pilsner1 said:


> Are the batteries user replaceable?


Yup

Sent from my LG-V500 using Tapatalk


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Cells are not changeable inside the case, you can use other battery packs but not replace the cells inside the pack.

And tbh. There is a lot better lights out there for the money. I had one of these and gave it away because these suck compared to other $100 lights.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------

